# File copy always fails at 1.23gb



## Digian (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello, I have a FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p3 machine with 2 x IDE drives setup as a JBOD volume.

I have been uploading and downloading large files to this box over tcp/ip via a samba share which works perfectly. Some files are > 10gb per file, and work fine, my problem is regarding direct copies however.

If I try and copy files locally to a mount point, including USB storage device, via SSH - CP command, my copy process will abort for no reason, always at 1.23gb point for some very strange reason !

I was using a NTFS usb drive at first, I thought the problem was possible NTFS.... I was trying to copy from BSD JBOD mount point to NTFS mounted USB drive, and after 1.23gb the file copy process exits with no error. I tried many times but gave up, I thought the fault must be due to NTFS.

However...

So, I tried a FAT32 formatted usb drive also, same problem. I tried copying a 3gb file from BSD JBOD to the FAT32 usb mounted drive and again, file copy always fails at 1.23gb. Many different files, same problem. I have plenty of free space on BSD and mounted drives.

So, I thought maybe this is a usb problem. I try copy from local disk /MNT to local disk /MNT and same problem!! VERY WEIRD ?

So, I decided to try the BSD "split" utility, (I thought maybe this will get past the 1.23gb problem) .... SO, I split my file to roughly 1gb file trying to save to the LOCAL JBOD partition again.

File split #1 works ok, but then file #2 fails as soon as total size equals 1.23gb again! I can only create a total of 1.23gb. See below file sizes for exact details.


```
BSD > ./split -b 990000k /mnt/share/image.iso /mnt/share/split.

Original image.iso = 3gb.

File #1: split.aa = 1013760000 bytes
File #2: split.ab = 305058753 bytes
------------------------------------
Total: 1318818753 bytes
```

I always have > 20gb free space and yet Samba tcp/ip ALWAYS copies correctly perfectly !

I have performed checksum on all files copied via tcp/ip samba and chesksum are perfect, so there is no corruption. 

This is the strangest problem ever, what the heck is going on ?

I am not a bsd expert, I have checked the "SYSTEM" /var/log file, delete system log, perform a new copy , but NO errors exist.

Is this possibly a RAM, Cache issue being full ? (If so, I do not know the bsd commands to diagnose), and why does it not affect samba copying ?!

Please help


----------



## Digian (Jul 22, 2009)

Surely somebody can help me with this ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 22, 2009)

Update your FreeBSD system.... I had same problem.....

There were changes in usb driver.... I recommend that you wait for FreeBSD-8-release or try FreeBSD-8-Beta2, now....

I'll try to test this when I come back from work (If I'll remember), I'm using FreeBSD-8-Beta2 now


----------



## Digian (Jul 24, 2009)

I highly doubt it is USB related as it affects a single sata drive copying file back onto itself, not even to another drive.


----------



## Digian (Jul 24, 2009)

Digian said:
			
		

> I highly doubt it is USB related as it affects a single sata drive copying file back onto itself, not even to another drive.



Also a single IDE drive for that matter. Tested both.


----------

